# Sauerkraut fermentation time ?



## poacherjoe (Jun 20, 2021)

Everyone has different taste buds but I would like to hear the opinions from fellow sauerkraut enthusiast's as to how long they ferment their homemade sauerkraut.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 20, 2021)

2 weeks is about minimum. I don’t dig into the pot until 3-4 weeks. This is where I like the texture and where the enzymes have fully matured. YMMV.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 20, 2021)

About 3 weeks, maybe 4, on the kitchen counter or until it reaches the taste I'm looking for, then into the refrigerator.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2021)

I add 4% kosher salt and ferment 6 weeks in about 60-65F....  I think 2% is OK...






						Fermenting Kraut
					

I subscribe to a myriad of food forums......  Hot Pink Garlic Kraut was in this issue of ..  http://nourishedkitchen.com/hot-pink-jalapeno-garlic-kraut/  ....    That link is there so I don't go to jail for copyright infringement..   The picture made me hungry....    Grandma made cabbage/beet...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Fermenting Kraut.....part 2  follow-up 7-30-14
					

Below is the original thread... How I started....   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132186/fermenting-kraut  Original Recipe  That color is awesome....  In 3 weeks I will taste test it.....   This is my first attempt at Kraut....  Everything was wiped down with vinegar ... Hopefully to kill...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 20, 2021)

30-45 days depending on temps the taste test and if yo cold or hot pack makes a difference


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 20, 2021)

I do a 2% for at least 3 weeks but no longer than 4-1/2 weeks. I tried a 6 and 8 week fermentation and thought it was too strong. I unload from 1/2 gallon Ball jars and pack into pints and quarts then vacuum the lids down
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 with my machine and into the fridge they go.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks 

 SmokinEdge
, thank ya very much!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jun 20, 2021)

The temp you ferment at will affect it.  I make it in the cooler months so the temp is about 68F and I let it go about 6-8 weeks.  I don't can it, just make sure the kraut is under the surface level, put a plastic lid on it and put it in the fridge.  It will keep for months in the fridge once it is fermented.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 20, 2021)

When I make mine it is March into April. In my basement it is 67 to 69 degrees. I do not pressure process mine either, just vac it and stash it in the fridge.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 21, 2021)

SmokinEdge
 Thanks for the like.


----------

